# "Damages" Season 4 will be coming to DVD



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/news/Damages-Season-4/15755



> The current season of the popular legal drama has only premiered a few weeks ago, but Amazon has already begun taking pre-orders for a release of Damages - The Complete 4th Season on DVD! This listing is prior to Sony Pictures Home Entertainment's official announcement for the title, though, so instead of a street date Amazon only says "This title has not yet been released. You may pre-order it now and we will deliver it to you when it arrives." Pricing is available, though, currently showing $45.99 SRP (you can, of course, lock in your copy right away at a discounted price, if you order it using the link above).


----------



## joemamafresh (Jan 26, 2003)

*Season four WAS excellent! And season five has already been announced!*


Malcontent said:


> http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/news/Damages-Season-4/15755


----------

